# Stretchy cervical mucus but negative OPK - what does it mean?!



## Teach123

Hi all,
this is my first month of using OPK. Previously I have just charted my temps. Anyway after not getting pregnant last month I thought I would give OPK a go as my cycles vary in length from 28-33 days usually ovulating around day 18. So far I have not had any smiley faces on OPK (Am currently 16 days in) but just been to the loo and got very stringy mucus. From what I have read this means that I am fertile - is that correct? And if so, how come I got a negative this morning. Is it worth doing another OPK to see if its smiley or just BDing?! My temp dipped bu 0.4 degrees yesterday but rose by .2 degrees again this morning so not sure if that is linked!:dohh:

Please help, Im so confused as to what to do and will be gutted if I feel like I have missed my fertile time this month.


----------



## HolyCannoli

That is fertile CM! You might have a short LH surge, so try testing 2-3 times a day to be sure to catch it.


----------



## Teach123

Thanks for the quick reply! I tested twice yesterday and will defo test when I get home tonight from work! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Teach123

Just tested again using an OPK and its still negative despite there being what I think is EWCM which is kind of stretchy - is that right?

If I am ovualting how come it hasnt shown up on OPK between now and this morning or could it be that I am coming into ovulation and will have a smiledy OPK in the morning?

So Confused!!!!


----------



## PlainBoppli

The same thing happened to me last cycle. I took 2 OPK's per day and they were all negative. I had several days of wet slippery cm, then 3 or 4 days of ewcm, sore boobs, nausea, increased appetite, etc, a temp decrease on 'o' day then a rise during my LP, but negative OPK's.

I have read that OPK's don't work for every woman even though they do still ovulate.

I'll take 'em for a few more cycles, maybe switch up the brands.

Good luck!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'd say trust your body and not the test. Your CM is fertile, so I'd venture to say you're in the crunch time for some :sex:! ;) My last cycle, one OPK said I was - and the other said +, so this cycle I stopped testing and am watching my body to determine when I O (which I believe I did this weekend, but I'm struggling to be patient since my cycle's all screwy due to vacation lol).


----------



## nitestar

It has only been 2 days of blinking smiling faces and also discharging egg-mucus am I ovulating or close to ovulating. I'm trying to conceive for a girl. We TTC on the 1st day Itested a blinking ssmiling face.


----------



## minties

I get up to 6 days of EWCM before I ovulate.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're most fertile in the few days before ovulation, so that's when your body starts doing all its fertile things, like EWCM. You're likely leading up to it and just going to get a fast surge rather than a gradual build. Some women also try to ovulate a couple times each cycle before they actually ovulate, but my guess is you're just coming up on it. I tracked ovulation for record keeping, primarily, and so we'd know when we'd "passed the deadline" on busy months when we had to schedule BDing, but if you're figuring out when to actually do the deed, start when the fertile mucus starts.

Edited to add: I never got a true positive OPK on the month I conceived. I got the lead up dark tests, but I managed to miss the actual positive, so if you see yourself getting close and missing that magical window where it shows positive, try not to stress too much.


----------

